# Your one year study of a Gospel?



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Suppose an offer was presented to you, a deep line by line examination of one of the Gospels, under the care of the best Reformed NT Teacher alive. As stated you will be going line by line looking at the Greek, (and if your Greek is like mine, not so hot LOTS of parsing codes ) This will be around a one year study. Catch, you must select one Gospel! And yes, I am putting you on the "spot" again Brethren, so! Choose wisely and carefully! If you would state why you selected your Gospel.


----------



## AV1611 (May 29, 2008)

Gospel of St. Mark


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Hard choice, but with one year I would select St. Luke. I have always like it's scope and it is a Literary Masterpiece!


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> Gospel of St. Mark


Hi Richard! What draws you to Mark?


----------



## Blue Tick (May 29, 2008)

I would choose Matthew for a couple of reasons. One I like the Jewish context in which its written, there are numerous references to the OT. It causes someone to research the Old Testament when studying through the text, which provides a thorough understaning of what Christ is refering to in the Gospel. In addition, I like how Christ expands on the Law of God in Chapter 5.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> I would choose Matthew for a couple of reasons. One I like the Jewish context in which its written, there are numerous references to the OT. It causes someone to research the Old Testament when studying through the text, which provides a thorough understaning of what Christ is refering to in the Gospel. In addition, I like how Christ expands on the Law of God in Chapter 5.


Good choice!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

As a trained historian I would go for Luke, of course.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> As a trained historian I would go for Luke, of course.


All RIGHT! I am a HUGE History buff, to me St. Luke has many great elements, the Theology, History, Elegant Literature and a connection to Acts, which many consider one of the more important pieces of NT Canon.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

Speaking of Acts, can I treat the Gospel as a "Two-Part" book and add Acts in with my study????


----------



## shackleton (May 29, 2008)

Ditto to above if it was two part I would say Luke then Acts together. 

But I chose John since it is the most _mystical_ of the four. Spend a lot of time on John 1 and its implications. 

Then again Matthew would be good because of the Olivet Discourse. 

I assume the professor somehow survived the crash and is on the same desert island with our favorite bible. Maybe it was one of those R.C. Sproul cruises and the ship sank.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

I voted John, because of the personal nature of his writing and I think it has a well rounded presentation of the gospel and the Savior.

Do we also get to choose "the best Reformed NT Teacher alive"?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

If we do I'll take Steven M. Baugh of WSCAL so that I really understand Greek.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I voted John, because of the personal nature of his writing and I think it has a well rounded presentation of the gospel and the Savior.
> 
> Do we also get to choose "the best Reformed NT Teacher alive"?


YES! You get to select the ANY NT Scholar you wish, one on one! Some asked if this was like my desert island scenario. No, not at all, you will be have all 66 books of the Holy-Writ, you ONLY have to decide which Gospel you want your NT Scholar of choice to study, any other Bible books would be for you to study on your own time. Hey! This is a pretty good deal here! Better than the desert island!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 29, 2008)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > I voted John, because of the personal nature of his writing and I think it has a well rounded presentation of the gospel and the Savior.
> ...



Cool! I'll have to give this some thought. Unless your supplying a list of of scholars as well.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Presbyterian said:
> ...


Nope! The selection of a Scholar is totally up to you!


----------



## tellville (May 29, 2008)

Naturally I would want to study the best _named_ Gospel. The obvious choice then being the Gospel of Mark.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

tellville said:


> Naturally I would want to study the best _named_ Gospel. The obvious choice then being the Gospel of Mark.


Chuckle! Are you being "name biased " I like what Luther called the Gospel of Mark:"That robust little Gospel." Very apt, I always have liked that.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 29, 2008)

*I chose John's Gospel*

I would especially enjoy the exposition of chapter 6 of John. 

 Not sure yet who I would pick as a NT scholar to have instruct me. I am open to suggestions.


----------



## etexas (May 29, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I would especially enjoy the exposition of chapter 6 of John.
> 
> Not sure yet who I would pick as a NT scholar to have instruct me. I am open to suggestions.


Actually, I will open options of who to study with a bit more (feeling generous) it can be a NT Scholar from anywhere you wish or if you wish, it can be a more "general" Theologian, or it can be a Pastor, think of this as an ultimate wish. You get your scholar, Theologian, or Pastor 5 days a week for one hour, for a year, the ULTIMATE Bible study.


----------



## Grymir (May 30, 2008)

I voted John, and I would want R.C. Sproul to teach me. I pick it because it's loaded with theology, and well, do I need to explain my choice of R. C.?

Etexas, I noticed you put the saint in front of the gospel writers names, are you going Roman Catholic on us?


----------



## christianyouth (May 30, 2008)

Timothy!

I would go with John since there are a lot of phrases in John that are really hard to understand, more then reading through the Synoptics, in my opinion.

The bad thing is John doesn't have many parables. Luke has many and I would love to figure out the meaning to all the parables.

Good thread idea.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I voted John, and I would want R.C. Sproul to teach me. I pick it because it's loaded with theology, and well, do I need to explain my choice of R. C.?
> 
> Etexas, I noticed you put the saint in front of the gospel writers names, are you going Roman Catholic on us?


 Not at all. The St. as preface to the name of the 4 Gospel writers continued into the Reformation, to this day some KJV Cambridge Editions use this tradition, I have no issue with it, the Bible itself refers to true believers as Saints.


----------



## etexas (May 30, 2008)

christianyouth said:


> Timothy!
> 
> I would go with John since there are a lot of phrases in John that are really hard to understand, more then reading through the Synoptics, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Thank you Andrew! Glad you like it, hey, every now and then I come up with a cool idea.


----------

